# New from Michigan



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Jbar87 (May 10, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## bowhunter471 (Aug 28, 2019)

Welcome from TN


----------



## Smada962 (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome. Plenty of us from MI here.


----------



## speedy62 (Jan 20, 2021)

Welcome from southwest MI>


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Brb230 said:


> Hi, I’ve been lurking around here for the past year mainly learning the ins and outs on archery since I just started bow hunting last year. Excited to finally make an account.


Welcome from Lancaster County PA! My wife is from the Detroit area actually!


----------



## Brb230 (Jun 9, 2021)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> Welcome from Lancaster County PA! My wife is from the Detroit area actually!


Awesome! I’m a bit north of there in the Port Huron area


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Brb230


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## ZachAnderson (Jun 25, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Yippykyae (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello from Kansas


----------



## Rhasenbusch (Jul 3, 2021)

I am in the same boat. I just set up an account after getting back into bow hunting, and reading posts for the better part of a year


----------



## Northtexasbowhunter (Jun 11, 2021)

Welcome to the AT brotherhood from Texas


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from state college pa


----------



## natebow2021 (Jun 30, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia


----------



## NotoriousPolak (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Binny1070 (Jul 14, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Shaught (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello from West Virginia!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## RolndTheHdlsThmpsnGnner (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scotty75 (11 mo ago)

Brb230 said:


> Hi, I’ve been lurking around here for the past year mainly learning the ins and outs on archery since I just started bow hunting last year. Excited to finally make an account.


Welcome from Ontario


----------



## WyattRiggle (Nov 16, 2020)

Welcome from OH


----------



## MrBowHunter1988 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Baseball2 (12 mo ago)

Welcome from MN!


----------

